# Arboreal lizards?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What arboreal lizards are commonly available other than chameleons, crested and tokay geckos?

Thinking about getting something in the new year. Already have a Chameleon. Can't have a crested as room temps are too high bizarrely and already looked into Tokay's which I like but wondered what else is out there.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

some breeds of agama are semi arboreal


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

water dragons
basilisks
marble gecko's
golden gecko's
flying gecko's
fan foot gecko's
gargoyle gecko's
day gecko's
anoles
boyds forest dragon
mountain horned lizards

is this enough to be on with?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's great, thank you


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> That's great, thank you


there are loads more i didn't put on but i thought this should set you on for know and i'm sure someone else will post a load
new calendonian giants are awesome if you can get hold of those.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> there are loads more i didn't put on but i thought this should set you on for know and i'm sure someone else will post a load
> new calendonian giants are awesome if you can get hold of those.


But if the OP can't have cresties because their room temperatures are too high, they'll face the same problem with leachies too (and gargoyles for that matter).


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

olivine said:


> But if the OP can't have cresties because their room temperatures are too high, they'll face the same problem with leachies too (and gargoyles for that matter).


 My mistake, didn't read the full OP, just saw the suggestions part, you get that many of these type of threads you get suggestion blindness LOL


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Anoles are hugely under-rated. A group (1 male, several females) is a whole soap opera in one tank! great fun:2thumb:

Or some of the smaller day geckos- ditto.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> My mistake, didn't read the full OP, just saw the suggestions part, you get that many of these type of threads you get suggestion blindness LOL


Hehe....know the feeling...like switching to autopilot at the keyboard...:lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Anoles are hugely under-rated. A group (1 male, several females) is a whole soap opera in one tank! great fun:2thumb:


 
Agreed, much like Asian Long Tails are too.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Anoles are hugely under-rated. A group (1 male, several females) is a whole soap opera in one tank! great fun:2thumb:
> 
> Or some of the smaller day geckos- ditto.


my missus keeps going on about these. There not the common ones she wants but I think there cave anoles or something like that


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

olivine said:


> Hehe....know the feeling...like switching to autopilot at the keyboard...:lol2:


 PMSL, think we could do with compiling a list of terrestrial, semi-arborial, arboreal etc and making it a sticky.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> my missus keeps going on about these. There not the common ones she wants but I think there cave anoles or something like that


 
Cuban Knight Anoles?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Cuban Knight Anoles?


 cuban night anoles are quite nice but get considerably larger than most anoles.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

skunk gecko 
Japalura splendida
tree skinks
uroplatus
mountain horned dragons
gonocephalus species 
other arboreal skinks (like 5 lined skinks)
basilisks 


lots of others


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> cuban night anoles are quite nice but get considerably larger than most anoles.


 
just wondering if those were the anoles his mrs was talking about.

but yeah they get pretty large, nice though none the less.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> PMSL, think we could do with compiling a list of terrestrial, semi-arborial, arboreal etc and making it a sticky.


There you go then....you now know how you'll be spending the weekend...: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Frillies?

How many anoles can be kept together in what space? Is there a viv footage to lizard ratio?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

olivine said:


> There you go then....you now know how you'll be spending the weekend...: victory:


 OH, i, err, Oh is that the phone *whoooooosh*:lol2:
or we could have a sticky for what would fit in a 18X18X24 exo-terra lol

Oh, is that the phone again:whistling2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Anoles are hugely under-rated. A group (1 male, several females) is a whole soap opera in one tank! great fun:2thumb:
> 
> Or some of the smaller day geckos- ditto.


I looked at anoles as my first step into reptiles but ended up with a chameleon instead. It would be nice to have a communal viv.

What viv size would a group of that many need? I have images of opening the viv to feed or clean and multiple anoles leaping out at me lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

my 4 adults are chilling out in a 55x40x92cm (a viv exotics ax 22) and they use every inch


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What are they like to keep?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Cuban Knight Anoles?


I really dont no. Ill try and get a pic up later and see if there the ones she wanted. I may be wrong here but think they were quite bright green so loking at a googled pic of those we could be on to something


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Phelsuma day geckos - Easy decision to make


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

yes just done some looking at got my gf looking at pics ive found phoned the rep shop and its definetly the Cuban knight anoles


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

most of the mid-sized varanids and some of the smaller and larger varanids are arboreal or semi-arboreal, as are Iguanas and a lot of gecko species : victory:


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Cuban anoles are great and underrated but not sociable if you want something you can handle they get up to 16 inches in size. They are bug diet only( if it dont move they dont eat it)


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Can a tokey or any of these others be kept in a flexarium? Humidity isn't a problem.


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got 1 male green anole and females, they're amazingly fun to watch, they've had babies this year as well and they're so cute. just dont put 2 males or mix brown and green anoles!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, do you know if anoles can be kept in flexariums?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you know if anoles can be kept in flexariums?


 
I know someone who keeps 1 male and 3 female knight anoles in a large flexarium : victory:


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

i always figured with flexariums it'd be near enough impossible to keep the heat and humidity in, i've got a glass tank which keeps things pretty humid in summer (bit more effort to get it hot and humid over winter tho!!). i've heard wood based viv's arent very good when it comes to humidity as it rots easier than glass /


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a spare 38 gallon flex. 16.5" wide x 16.5" long x 30" tall. If I could use that it would be a bonus.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

draconiz-666 said:


> i always figured with flexariums it'd be near enough impossible to keep the heat and humidity in, i've got a glass tank which keeps things pretty humid in summer (bit more effort to get it hot and humid over winter tho!!). i've heard wood based viv's arent very good when it comes to humidity as it rots easier than glass /


Heat and humidity is easy enough in flexariums depending on the room it's in. My chameleon is in a 6ft flex.


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

my guys are in the bedroom in my flat and it gets very very cold as we have large windows, wooden floors and no central heating! i've bubble wrapped the viv to stop excessive heat loss!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I keep everything in the bedroom and it's like a sauna! With the door shut today the room reached 29c! With it open it's normally about 26/27c in the day.


----------

